# What cute things does your bird do?



## Tinks (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd love to hear about all the cute and clever things your tiels do.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Polly does a few cute things, but I think one of the cutest things she does is sometimes when she's out of the cage, I bring my face level to hers and she runs right up to my face and rubs her face against mine as if she's asking for snuggles


----------



## Tinks (Mar 3, 2011)

awww, they're like little people aren't they?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The head tilt is my favourite  also when they get all relaxed and fluffy


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Tinks said:


> awww, they're like little people aren't they?


Yeah, they really do have their own personalities, they're so funny sometimes


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I like it when Daisy hangs upside down and when Hopscotch sings to his mirror. Or when Fuzzy and Snowball fight over who should be preening who. They're just so adorable!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Woodstock loves to make "caves" in blankets and crawl into them. I'm sure he's building a nest. Also, he comes over and nudges my finger and lowers his head for "scritches". After he has his head in food his beak is plastered with it until he gets it cleaned.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Honey will, every morning without fail, go over to the far side of the cage, look at him self in the reflection of his spare food bowl and repeatedly say "what ya doin" then whistle to himself. he also gets in the shower with me and sits on my shoulder and dunks himself under the water and puffs right out, then when hes had enough after about 5-10 minutes he sits and preens. after i blow dry him though lol. anyone else blow dry their birds?


----------



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

Boo LOVES to hang upside down on the playstand. Sometimes though, she'll get stuck. But it doesn't bother her in the least! She just hangs there, looks at us, and makes a little squeak like she's saying "a little help, please?"  I'm thinking it's an attention-getting ploy -- it works on us every time!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I blow dry mine when I'm going to blow dry my hair...my hair dryer has a cool setting so I push that and its not too hot for them.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Arnie is a little hyperactive monkey, especially in the morning - and usually flies and climbs over everything and anything she can. She's so curious she'll test out anything to see if it can hold her weight. Today she tried landing on a peacock feather that was protruding from a vase. She's pretty co-ordinated and thinks she can do everything but sometimes makes bad judgements and ends up commando-rolling around on the ground.
Erin had her claws trimmed today and made whimpering sounds the whole time but didn't try to bite us at all, but she did scream as I was actually trimming the nail like it hurt (but it wouldn't have, I think she was pretending it hurt). I think it's cute when things like that are such a big drama to them.
Arnie growls at the vacuum cleaner but insists on being on my shoulder when I vacuum, like she's keeping an eye on the vac, and she watches it intently. But if I put the hose too close to her she growls at it and lunges at it.
She also growls in her cage at night if we talk to loudly or disturb her like she's telling us to pipe down. She can be cute when she's grumpy.
They're funny little characters that have their own view of the world and what's scary and exciting.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Emperor has picked up my daughters name and yells, "Rhiannon, Rhiannon!" all the time. He think that's his flock call, he calls everyone Rhiannon except for my son. My daughter is not impressed. I guess he thinks if he yells Rhiannon somebody will comes, hey it works for mom doesn't it? He sometimes calls my son, Arin, not too often though. He doesn't like my eldest too much so hasn't bothered to learn that one. He also rings until I say,"Somebody answer the bird, he's ringing!" Which gets my grays going, one answers the phone, the other beeps like an answering machine.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha must have that on video lol


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Billy is at his cutest when he walks up my chest to my face wanting kisses to the top of his head. He will stand there snuggling for as long as I keep it up lol


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats hilarious Mentha! 

Billie rings the phone three times, & then says 'hello Billy' LOL


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

Kirby makes me laugh all day with his silly antics.

He's a bit of a sulker and if i tell him no to do something he looks at me as if to say 'what, i wasnt doing anything'. If we are eating he edges closer - usually sideways - and when you look at him he acts all inconspicuous!

He like everything to be on the floor. The other day i watched him move an half a set of scrabble pieces off the table and on to the floor one at a time.

His favourite thing to do at the moment is to hang from the curtain pole and dive-bomb the floor. Obviously looking well chuffed with himself when he lands!


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

Taro makes kissing sounds when I give him a kiss on his head, and sometimes he runs (read waddle) to me and puts his head to my lips and makes a kissing sound 
It is also very cute when Taro walks to my or my bf's hand and demands scritches, if you ignore it he will put his whole head in your hand (Hello scritches please!) :lol:

I also love when they act al crazy while taking a bath or shower, or 
when I blowdry them


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ruby loves her head scritches so much that if your hand even slightly forms a circle she'll stick her head in there! 
Pheonix is still developing his personality but he is a snuggly birdy, liking to sit just under my chin or under my jumper (we've just had a couple of cooollldd nights)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cinnamon does that too...she will follow you're fingers around until you scratch her. Like I'll move them to me side, she'll walk down to my side and stick her head against them. They don't even have to be in a circle shape anymore, she knows that's where scritches come from!


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

honey is going through an adolescent phase and he gets really angry but its so funny. hed never hurt anyone so hes 'nipping' and 'biting' away and he does it so fast that you can hear his little breath. he only does this when hes moody at night but its very funny


----------



## stormdream (Jan 15, 2011)

Juno is very aggressive when it comes to head scratching. If she's on my shoulder, she'll walk up to my face, jut her head against mine, and wait.

(This is somewhat more polite than the head-butting she started out with. Probably healthier, too.)

If I leave her on top of her cage or playpen and leave her view for awhile, she will flock call for a bit...and then take matters into her own hands (claws?), climb/flutter down from wherever she is, and march around the apartment searching for me. 

And the latest...joining in on my phone conversations. I had a recruiter call me unexpectedly last week, and Juno babbled straight through it. Speaking to my mother on the phone this morning, Juno perched herself right under the mouthpiece and kept saying "Hey bird! Hey bird!" over and over again. I wonder if she understands I'm talking to someone? Hmm. 

...I guess everything she does is cute. Except chewing on wires. I've positioned my desk as best I can to keep her away from any, but she sees a speaker cable and her eyes just light up....


----------



## ahall83 (Mar 14, 2011)

dante has taken to flock calling to my dogs. and heaven forbid if i have my window open and he hears dogs in the neighborhood. cuz he thinks each and everyone is flock calling to him. as i write this hes yelling to all the dogs in town. which gets even more barking. hes in heaven. this in turn gets my parakeet sophia going and not happily. she is ok with him going on for a while. then she gets annoyed. especially if shes trying to nap and then we get to hear her wonderful ack ack ack shut up call. as loud as it is i find it completely adorable


----------



## Rainbow (Mar 23, 2011)

Cocoa softly whispers "Cookie's a pretty pretty boy" when she thinks nobody is listening, and she loves demanding scritches then changing her mind and affectionately nibbling your fingers away - typical woman. She also tips herself upside down and flaps her wings violently until she takes off into the floor/perch/wall, and she walks with her tail held up daintily off whatever surface she's on like such a lady.

Cookie whistles 'Pop Goes the Weasel', often improvising certain parts. He hides behind things, then pops his head out and says "Peekaboo!". He also beeps like the microwave, rings like the phone, and rushes up to Cocoa with his wings in a heart screeching "Pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty (this goes on for ages), girl!" He always bounces his head (dances) while he's singing, and one of his favourite things to do is knock on hard surfaces with his beak, wait a beat, then yell "Come in!"


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

My little Sunshine does this slow motion, tip-toed, walk toward whatever it is that he wants (but he knows he's being naughty) and at the last minute he'll quickly pop a key off my keyboard, or punch a hole in the paper I'm holding...the cute part is how sneaky he tries to act about it.

Also, I always know when he has just awoke because he stretches his wings up, and then each leg. Every time. So adorable!


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

If Beaker is sitting on my hand while I'm reading a book or magazine he jumps every time I turn the page, lol! Bunsen will climb the cage walls as fast as he can when the cage door opens and comes running for my arm! Tiels are too much fun! I'm loving it everyday! I've been a tiel mom for 2 days now lol!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

My little lady Jesse loves to snuggle up to my face if she's on my shoulder and wants a scratch  And if my boyfriend has her she likes to preen (or rather pull out) his stubble, and if he ignores her when she wants scratches she sticks her beak in his ear 

And her buddy Fawkes likes to flap his wings around crazy sometimes and when the cage door is open he falls out onto the floor and runs over to us be rescued


----------

